# What would be your tranny name?



## keksz (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm always amazed by how the truly autistic among transpeople have a chance to pick an entirely new name for themselves and somehow manage to fail catastrophically at that. To name a few household examples: "Greta Martela", "Ahuviya Harel" and "Leighanna Rose". What makes people give these names to themselves is beyond my comprehension.

So this is the thread where we self-dox our make-believe tranny names. Come up with something as autistic as possible to rival that of your favorite lolcow or if you've put serious thought into this share what would be your IRL tranny name. We won't judge :deviant:

If you're an actual transperson you obviously won't want to post your legal name here so just go along and have fun with it. Think of something that would be awesome but too ridiculous to actually have in your driver's license or just too silly to be used in daily life.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 8, 2017)

Keksz


----------



## D.Angus (Jan 9, 2017)

Going with Stefonknee's naming style of taking a normal name and butchering the Hell out of it..

 My name would be Dieana Michelina.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 9, 2017)

Justine Troondeau


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jan 9, 2017)

I would probably do something autistic and spell my name backwards. Ronzer Tnert ^_^


----------



## Male (Jan 9, 2017)

FeMale


----------



## Golly (Jan 9, 2017)

Damnit. I was hoping there would be some Facebook meme with names corresponding to what day of the month we were born + the second letter of our first names.


----------



## Conrix (Jan 9, 2017)

Ebony “Enoby” Dark’ness Dementia Raven Way


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 9, 2017)

Sharia Starr!


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 9, 2017)

Chad Thundercock.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 9, 2017)

"I am very alone, please pay attention to me"


----------



## Rio (Jan 9, 2017)

The trick to a tumblrina transition name is to take a normal name and make it sound all weird, overly long and spechull.

Let's say I want to rename to Emily. Emily's way too ordinary. Emilia? Slightly better, but eh I think we can go deeper. How about we change some of the lettering to create a name that sounds similar (but not necessarily exactly the same) but reads differently. This way we can communicate to everybody that we're special and interesting without actually needing to be special or interesting. Bonus points if it also confuses people who are forced to spell our names.

Aemilyah

There we go, now we're sounding properly tumblr. Now we need a last name. I don't know why we'd change our last name in our transition, but hey.
 The most important thing here is that it sounds like it has deeper meaning, but it doesn't actually have one. Animal-related things, stars and flowers are good examples. I'm going to go for a constellation myself.
My tumblr trans name is:

Aemiliyah Cassiopeia.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 9, 2017)

Phil.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 9, 2017)

keksz said:


> I'm always amazed by how the truly autistic among transpeople have a chance to pick an entirely new name for themselves and somehow manage to fail catastrophically at that. To name a few household examples: "Greta Martela", "Ahuviya Harel" and "Leighanna Rose". What makes people give these names to themselves is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> So this is the thread where we self-dox our make-believe tranny names. Come up with something as autistic as possible to rival that of your favorite lolcow or if you've put serious thought into this share what would be your IRL tranny name. We won't judge :deviant:
> 
> If you're an actual transperson you obviously won't want to post your legal name here so just go along and have fun with it. Think of something that would be awesome but too ridiculous to actually have in your driver's license or just too silly to be used in daily life.



Alotta Fagina


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jan 9, 2017)

Heet'lah D'Enottinwong


----------



## Darndirty (Jan 9, 2017)

Calliope Olympian Vaginess. I like to stand out.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jan 9, 2017)

Tanner Jericho.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 9, 2017)

What ever they put on my head stone probably.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 9, 2017)

Kaizer Arthur Pheonix


----------



## drain (Jan 9, 2017)

Jayden Aidan


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 10, 2017)

Stevenk but the K at the end is silent just cuz


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 10, 2017)

Randi Lahey


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jan 10, 2017)

Winnie


----------



## Lurkette (Jan 10, 2017)

@Lurkman


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jan 10, 2017)

The fabulous Gilbertina!


----------



## Lurkman (Jan 10, 2017)

@Lurkette


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2017)

c-nx because o is gender oppressive in Espanol.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 11, 2017)

OwO What's That Phallic Protrusion That In No Way Defines Your Gender?


----------



## VJ 120 (Jan 11, 2017)

Shrek


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 11, 2017)

Army Hot Dog


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 11, 2017)

SugarBoat?


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jan 11, 2017)

Chadwina ThunderUNCUNT


----------



## Positron (Jan 12, 2017)

Electronic Electra


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Jan 12, 2017)

Yohioloid


----------



## unclestryker (Jan 12, 2017)

Asia Shaboz X 

Because if the spud king can do it so can I.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 12, 2017)

Varla. 

No surname and the first name stolen from a Russ Meyer film because Varla was a fierce independent womyn who took no shit and put the ciswhitedudes in their place (intensive care.)


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 12, 2017)

I wouldn't change my name and would just grow a long beard and threaten to kill myself all the time.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 12, 2017)

Dink Nowood


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 12, 2017)

Femder


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 12, 2017)

Shausannae Thundarr


----------



## Ido (Jan 12, 2017)

Ida.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 12, 2017)

Dorinda Allistair Wright


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 12, 2017)

Fag Hammer


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jan 12, 2017)

Joshua Moon.


----------



## lindsayfan (Jan 12, 2017)

when I get tired of my boring current problems & decide to go full tumblr-troon, either

Renesmee B'yonsay Waluigx
or
Jaylen O'Doula


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jan 12, 2017)

Crepe Suzette


----------



## D.Va (Jan 13, 2017)

Hus.La


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

May Day


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 13, 2017)

An ancient Roman Latin masculine name. None of that Christian butchering of Latin bullshit. Aulus Thracius sounds nice. 
http://www.behindthename.com/names/gender/masculine/usage/ancient-roman


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 13, 2017)

Mecca Heetlur


----------



## yasscat (Jan 13, 2017)

Atticus.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Jan 13, 2017)

Lord Autumnbottom


----------



## Homo neanderthalensis (Mar 27, 2019)

Michelle


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 27, 2019)

Madame Bitchtits


----------



## ono (Mar 27, 2019)

uwu


----------



## goku_black (Mar 27, 2019)

my name is attack helicopter and my pronoun is tomahawk missiles


----------



## chunkygoth (Mar 27, 2019)

Picking your troon name is literally the same as picking a name for your alter ego roleplay character. Some of these names reminds me of the names I would come across when I was a teen into edgy proboards. Here was the general naming strategy we all used:

1. Imagine a cooler version of you and daydream about this you a lot.
2a. Go to BehindtheName, pick an obscure foreign language, or the mythology category, and then scroll through looking for names that sound great, look unique, and jive with the general vibe of your character. This often results in super decadent names.
2b.  Or, if you want to be more subtle, you can always  pick a common first name and then either replace it with a cool foreign version or get creative with the spelling. Why roleplay a boring Ann, when you could be Ana, or Anya, or Eannae, or Aenniana??
3.  Some names are just classic though and you run into a lot of Jacks, Aidens, Damiens, Belles, Victorias, etc.

If I were transitioning into a dude, I would want a name with a masculine edge, but  not old mannish and not TOO masculine. I wouldn't want to spend all this time transitioning just to be a Walter and I'll never pass as Chad Beefcake. I would want to pick something a little edgy like Jackson or Damien, or maybe even a little unisex, like Elliott.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 27, 2019)

John Henry Holliday.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 27, 2019)

SweetSexyMichelle67


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 27, 2019)

Enoby Reynold


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Mar 27, 2019)

Maybe it's that some of them don't have good relationships with their parents, but it can't be the case with all of them - why not ask a parent what they would have called them if they had popped out a boy/girl instead of a girl/boy?

In my White Bread culture, first born sons are given the same name as their father. I guess I would go with that, and then go with a nickname or shortened name that goes with that. 



Spoiler: nerdy name nattering



Scottish names are interesting - Jack is used instead of "John" or Bob or Bil or Willl instead of "William" It's partially because, starting in the Middle Ages, rhyming names were trendy. It's also partially because, with the tradition of having the same name as your father and grandfather, people wanted to have their 'own' name and people wanted a way to not get confused when talking about other people.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 27, 2019)

Smug cat
       |
       |
       |
       V
Smug dog


----------



## Chexxchunk (Mar 27, 2019)

Edwina Wong Hau Pepelu Tivruski IV


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Mar 27, 2019)

Baguettes in the mouth


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 27, 2019)

Ayden Dorian Leo Draco


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 27, 2019)

YourAuntsMom


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Mar 27, 2019)

I would be Cumstar McJizzButt, and I would solicit my services with used car dealership style television commercials.

"Howdy folks it's your pal Cumstar down at Cumstar's Gloryholes, and I'm here to let you know that we have a MASSIVE OVERSTOCK LIQUIDATION SALE.   I'll suck big dicks, small dicks, green dicks, black dicks, any dick, just 49.95.  Bad credit?  No credit?  Financing available.  Stop on down and test drive a handjob today.  Every visitor gets a free baloon."


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Mar 27, 2019)

Something Hispanic sounding, because I've come to realize "Latinx" heritage is, for whatever reason, never questioned. Even if you claim it when you're white as a corpse.

I feel like I'd get double points that way.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 27, 2019)

Graziella DuVagnier 

I'd need a wide collection of feather hats to go with that


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Mar 27, 2019)

Something aspirational, cre8tive, and powerful.

Tiphanie Mercedes Biko.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 27, 2019)

Richard "dick" Holder


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 27, 2019)

Hmmm.... well I'm not going to base it on my real name, (Nice try glow in the dark CIA types).

Bertha Flowers

People wouldn't know whether to take it seriously, giving me ample "Did you just assume my gender!?!?" opportunity.  It kind of sounds like it's a pun, but it's not.  It's not a very feminine name, but certainly not masculine.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 27, 2019)

Miridith coqueless


----------



## MadDamon (Mar 27, 2019)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## madethistocomment (Mar 28, 2019)

Elliott Ayden or Mason Leo, since every single trans guy I've come across has had one of these names. (Seriously, what about them makes them so popular?)


----------



## Preferred Penne (Mar 28, 2019)

Fo'Queisha LaVonda Coltrane Pussywagon McCallister Spank.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 28, 2019)

Geralt of Rivia


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 28, 2019)

Anna Bortion


----------



## PT 522 (Mar 28, 2019)

Something strong, yet gentle and ethereally beautiful.
Like Dymand Gemini Starlyght Nostalgya.



madethistocomment said:


> Elliott Ayden or Mason Leo, since every single trans guy I've come across has had one of these names. (Seriously, what about them makes them so popular?)


Don't forget Rowan, Connor, and Ezra.
I think it's because they sound like a name for a little boy (i.e. unthreatening) and are "interesting and special", unlike manly but otherwise plain names like John, Michael, and Daniel.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2019)

Antilith.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 30, 2019)

PunkQueen of the South


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 30, 2019)

Chlamydia Tumblrina.

The really important part is coming up with a Twitter handle that makes it clear you’re a deranged fetishist (e.g. Lubekeeper Zinnia, geenacanblowme) and thus pre-emptively destroys any credibility you may have had when you argue with TERFs.


----------



## JM 590 (Mar 30, 2019)

Q'anda Rochelle 

It sounds black so I can call people racist _and_ transphobic if they don't like it <3


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Mar 30, 2019)

The Notorious H.R.T.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Mar 30, 2019)

My trannie name would be Nyky Snottrans: a snotty transwoman named Nicky.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 31, 2019)

Busty O'Queef


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 31, 2019)

Bombshella LaBella


----------



## Hell (Mar 31, 2019)

Coldsteel Vampiressa Rosechu van der Roze.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

Richie George Hanniel Bowie


----------



## ShittyRecolor (May 11, 2019)

Clitoria Brouhaha Arcade Edition


----------



## Super Color Up (May 11, 2019)

Bon Qui'Qui


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

Jane (John) Doe #346457


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 11, 2019)

"The weirdest mother fucker ever and his tranny name is just 'Veronica'"


----------



## lurk_moar (May 11, 2019)

Dick Tran-Mann.


----------



## PL 001 (May 11, 2019)

R. Kane


----------



## PT 522 (May 12, 2019)

Deelyelah Lady McWoman


----------



## Shiawase (May 12, 2019)

Bones


----------



## Rollin' On My Cadillac (May 12, 2019)

Rollin' on My Patreon


----------



## Raging Capybara (May 12, 2019)

Demætria Tynæffy Rodgërs


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 12, 2019)

Croydon Tranlink.
Tobie Jhonze.
Diana Memorial.
Thatza Peynis.
Violet Hargrave.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 12, 2019)

Joshua Connor Moon.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 12, 2019)

UnKillFill


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (May 13, 2019)

Patti O'Furniture.  It's more of a drag name though.

Oh, and "Beto O'Rourke"


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 13, 2019)

You can't top perfection, so "Stephanie Bustcakes"


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 13, 2019)

That Bitch What Done Stole Mah Wallet Esquire


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (May 13, 2019)

Artemisina Minerva Lottacash

ETA: alternatively, HIVidaBoheme


----------



## gun (May 13, 2019)

Jacoby N Meyers


----------



## Ma Wang (May 13, 2019)

Ma Poon


----------



## theriddler3 (May 13, 2019)

Bartholomew J. Rockefeller just because there's no way anyone would ever think I'd pass as a man and the name would be funny in contrast. My face is decidedly feminine and I'd be way too lazy to bother to remember to display the non-verbal gestures and behaviors of a man.


Also, Rockefeller is a sick ass last name. Even if they weren't a fuck-you-rich family, still a sweet name.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 13, 2019)

Admiral Ackbar's Worst Nightmare.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (May 13, 2019)

ATaxingMan


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 14, 2019)

Tragi-Tran.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 14, 2019)

To blend in as I'm wallraffing their movement my street name would be either JB Blastababitch or Crystal Palace. By street name I mean twitter handle.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 14, 2019)

Heywood Jablome


----------



## whitepony (May 14, 2019)

peaches van winkle orr precious mudbone if ima nig nog travesty


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 14, 2019)

Pussy drinking dick


----------

